# Boss VBX 8000 vs. Blizzard Ice Chaser



## BHLC (Aug 27, 2012)

We are purchasing a salt/sand spreader this fall and have it narrowed down to two, Boss VBX 8000 2 yd and the Blizzard Ice Chaser 1.8yd. The VBX is auger feed and blizzard is drag chain. Does anyone have opinions on either of these units? Thanks in advance. Purchase price for Boss is $4999 and Blizzard is $5750.:waving:


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

BHLC;1656148 said:


> We are purchasing a salt/sand spreader this fall and have it narrowed down to two, Boss VBX 8000 2 yd and the Blizzard Ice Chaser 1.8yd. The VBX is auger feed and blizzard is drag chain. Does anyone have opinions on either of these units? Thanks in advance. Purchase price for Boss is $4999 and Blizzard is $5750.:waving:


You can get the VBX with a pintle chain drive also,matter of fact most dealers stock them over auger drive.The discharge rate is app. twice as fast full bore over the auger on the spec sheet,real life probably is different.Also,there's a tray to pull out occasionally to empty salt buildup in the bed.I'm on the fence which way to go but I'd definitely pick Boss over DD.Just mho.


----------



## fireside (Mar 1, 2008)

Watch the boss they had problems with them last year. Most of it had to do with using sand and salt. They did some design work to the ones I saw last year vs this years model.


----------

